

Ridiculous Gigs - callmeed
http://ridiculousgigs.tumblr.com

======
pforpal
It is not surprising that people turn to exaggeration in order to stand out
amongst the hundreds of other basically identical posts. For example all the
$1 price and keyword spam in the forsale section.

